# Teddy Ted



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

Teddy ted my beautiful cream boy had to be put to sleep on Thursday. My 21 week old kitten could no longer be made to suffer any longer. Although it broke our hearts. I will hold him in my broken heart until I can hold him in my arms again. I'm wondering if I'm ever going to be able to accept This. 

I will make doubly certain his brother knows how much he means, and cherish the time i have with him because they can go so suddenly be taken away just like that. 

When i feel the wind on my face, that's my furbaby angel kissing me, when I see a flower blooming through the snow, that's him saying never forget, I'm still here. 

I love you baby. :001_wub:

Mummy and jean genie x


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

Nicola Ann Cawley&#039;s photos | Facebook

My teddy


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

How very sad do you mind me asking what was wrong with him


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

We believe it was fip. He degenerated so fast that we haven't blood tests back yet. Should be back by Monday


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry. I know how devastating this must be for you.
I am still suffering the loss of our young British cream last January to HCM.
The pain is terrible. One of the things that helped me through was this forum.
I don't think you ever fully get over loosing them when they are so young.
It really does make me wonder if there is a God.
Have you had to have his brother tested?
I hope you have friends and family that can understand what you are going through.
We are always here for you on this forum if ever you want to chat.

R.I.P Teddy Ted I am sure My beautiful Harley will look after you. He loved Kittens. Have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for your responses. It helps to know I am not alone in this. The more I read about fip the more I get angry and relise how helpless I really was. As soon as I am feeling more stable I will take jeans in for a full check out. He is currently thriving and at 18 weeks already weighs in at nearly two kilos! Everything suggests healthy but there will always the FEAR. 

The breeder has offered me another kitten foc, but I simply cannot face even thinking about it. I don't want to up the chances of my jeans getting ill or new kitten the same. 

God will the worry ever cease.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

do you mind me asking where the breeder was based?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I Hope and pray Jeans will be ok. 
2 Kilos sounds a good weight.

I don't blame you for not wanting another kitten just yet. 
Is Jeans from the same breeder?


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes same breeder. Same dad different mum. Cambridge? Strange question, can ask why.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

It was just i know a breeder near you a not so good breeder IMO.Ignore me 

When you told the breeder you bought from was he/she shocked at all?
Poor you.


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

I think mortified would be a better description. She's been so supportive. I did see one in my local area of northants and really didn't feel comfortable. So backed off. Your babies look beautiful


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thankyou  im glad the breeder was caring.Will you be getting a kitten from them when you are ready.


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

I simply don't know. Almost feel like I am tempting the devil by going there again. I may look for a new breeder if I decide to open my heart further to a new baby. I don't want a replacement as teddy as he cannot be replaced. But we have so much love and such a good home that another kitten would be very much wanted and spoilt. Going to enjoy and continue to bond with jeans. My even think of a wee girl next year? Would that work?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah thats what id do id use a different breeder and wait a few months first see how your other baby gets on too.

I know someone who bough a kitten from me,their previous cat died of fip but the cat i sold them is fine and wasnt affected by it so there is every chance your baby will be ok.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Britishshorthairbabies said:


> I simply don't know. Almost feel like I am tempting the devil by going there again. I may look for a new breeder if I decide to open my heart further to a new baby. I don't want a replacement as teddy as he cannot be replaced. But we have so much love and such a good home that another kitten would be very much wanted and spoilt. Going to enjoy and continue to bond with jeans. My even think of a wee girl next year? Would that work?


Yes it will work! It did for us. 
I have introduced a few British to each other and had no problems.
When I adopted Harley I already had two 16 year old cats.
There were no problems.
You are going through a very painful and stressful time. I think you are right to leave things for a while and concentrate on Bonding with Jeans.
Jeans will also feel lost without Teddy so together you will help each other.
Also going for a different colour helps.
I love creams but at the moment I don't think I could have another.
Luckily they do come in many colours.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about poor little Teddy Ted. My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

I Was in the bathroom last night about 2am and kept the lights off to not disturb jeans and David. Half asleep having a wee (sorry to be so lude) I looked down and thought "oh teddy is in here" :dita: to suddenly remember that it couldn't be. Thought, must be jeans cant be teddy and went to stroke what I thought was jeans and there was nothing there my fingers stroked thin air and no kitten to be seen. Turned the light on, jeans and David were both fast asleep. Strange


----------



## TrinityWitch (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey there, i just wanted to say how very sorry i am for your loss. I understand fully how you must feel as i have just lost my kitten to wet FIP she did not reach 18weeks old.

We also have other kittens. They had the runs after we got Tilly and i belive they got FIP (corono virus) But cleared it with a good immune system. The vets told us to bleech everything. Make sure we dont use kitty litter that tracks or kicks up dust as this can help spread corono virus, and to always wash the litter tray out and bleech on changeing the litter.

The breeder we got Tilly from also offered us another kitten, but we told her we would like to try breeding our selfs. We the came to an arragement for a breeding queen of her.

We know it was not her fault and just one of those things thats beyond anyones control. Even tho you feel it may have been something you did wrong. FIP is evil!

Once again i am so very sorry for your loss as well, my heart (whats left of it) goes out to you and your family.

Blessed Be


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

The vet rang my partner yesterday and the blood tests and symptoms have resulted that teddy was suffering with fip. At least I know why, the reason was driving me crazy.:mad2: there was simply nothing we could of done for him. A sweet wee soul which burnt bright but not for long. 

RIP teddy 20-04-12 to 13-09-12


----------



## LPC (Jul 22, 2012)

I came to this thread a bit late, but I add my condolences. As for your experience in the loo - perhaps you had a brief visit from your beloved Teddy Ted. I'm sure that you loved each other very much.


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

I am sure it's just an overactive mind, but I heard him purring in my ear Monday in the night. Jeans was locked in the kitchen as he had the runs. I lay and listened to him. With the passing of time I am sure the dreams/visits will pass. In a way I hope it does as it torments my heart, but in another if it's him I want him to stay near me forever. 

Going crazy :confused1:


----------

